# مجموعة مشاريع تخرج



## new.life (9 ديسمبر 2009)

Small Radio Transmitter Resource



2



Nokia 3310 Lcd Thermometer using DS18B20 Resource



3



Phone "Hold" With Music Resource



4



8 Line Intercommunication using 89c51 Resource



5



Infrared Remote Control Resource



6



Infra Red Switch Resource



7



Sound Level Indicator Resource



8



Cellular Phone calling Detector (Flashes a LED) Resource



9



3 Line Mixer Resource



10



Smart card programmer Resource



11



Speed-limit Alert Resource


----------



## Multisim9 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً على المشاركة


----------



## ناطق العراقي (19 فبراير 2011)

good


----------



## عبدالله البزور (21 فبراير 2011)

thx


----------

